# Looking for a larger maltese



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, I hope I am posting this in the right place. I am looking for a female puppy for sale. I would really one that will be on the bigger side as an adult. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

What happened to the Maltese puppy you got a few months ago? Maltese from reputable breeders should be around 4-7 lbs - if you want something larger maybe you should consider a different breed i.e. Havanese... there is no guarantee that a Maltese you get will be a specific size. 

If you do want a Maltese I would check out the AMA website and ring breeders.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> What happened to the Maltese puppy you got a few months ago? Maltese from reputable breeders should be around 4-7 lbs - if you want something larger maybe you should consider a different breed i.e. Havanese... there is no guarantee that a Maltese you get will be a specific size.
> 
> If you do want a Maltese I would check out the AMA website and ring breeders.[/B]



Nothing at all happend to Liv! :biggrin: I still have Olivia! I would be lost without her! I have been thinking about getting a bigger dog also for my son to play with a little easier. A friend of mine has a large lhasa apso we played with tonight so maybe I will look into that. We probably arent going to get another puppy anytime soon. Just looking! =)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Shih tzus make lovely pets too for families with children.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd recommend a Bichon or a Havanese! Love both breeds and I'd happily own either one.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> I'd recommend a Bichon or a Havanese! Love both breeds and I'd happily own either one.[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I owned a Bichon for 15 years - I highly recommend them!!!!

And I love the look of the Havanese, and I hear they are so sweet. Good hunting :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

How exciting to add another baby to the family. Just wondering when you posted a larger maltese, how big were you thinking? I think if you tell the breeder that you want a larger maltese then I think they will pick one out for you too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a bichon for 14 years. I'd recommend one for sure.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> How exciting to add another baby to the family. Just wondering when you posted a larger maltese, how big were you thinking? I think if you tell the breeder that you want a larger maltese then I think they will pick one out for you too.[/B]



Thank you everyone! I was thinking maybe 10lbs... but it was so late last night when I posted that I wasnt thinking! :biggrin: 
Do the lhasa apso's get bigger? I saw my friends last night and she was very big! (I say very big, compared to me little 3 pounder) I think her lhasa was probably 15 lbs or so!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For a kid companion, I wouldn't pick the Lhasa temperament in general (not to say there aren't some really sweet Lhasas). 

Maltese have finer bone structure than the sturdier Bichons and Havanese. I'm sure you could find an oversize Maltese, but I think a different breed may fit your needs more ideally.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I say Bichon also.

I have heard they are awesome family dogs.

We have a miniature (16 pound) poodle but poodles that size, though hardy can be snappy with kids around food and when wanting to sleep.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you! I will research a bichon! They are beautiful also!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was the #1 Lhasa Apso breeder in the U.S. for more than 25 years and I would never place a Lhasa will a child under 12 years of age. 99% of all reputable Lhasa breeders agree with this. The Lhasa temperment does not do well with young children.

Lhasa's are usually between 13-16 pounds fully grown.

I would recommend a Bichon, a Havanese or a Shih Tzu.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> I was the #1 Lhasa Apso breeder in the U.S. for more than 25 years and I would never place a Lhasa will a child under 12 years of age. 99% of all reputable Lhasa breeders agree with this. The Lhasa temperment does not do well with young children.
> 
> Lhasa's are usually between 13-16 pounds fully grown.
> 
> I would recommend a Bichon, a Havanese or a Shih Tzu.[/B]


Thanks for letting me know this.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> For a kid companion, I wouldn't pick the Lhasa temperament in general (not to say there aren't some really sweet Lhasas).
> 
> Maltese have finer bone structure than the sturdier Bichons and Havanese. I'm sure you could find an oversize Maltese, but I think a different breed may fit your needs more ideally.[/B]


Not to dis' the breed as I've never owned one, but my cousin had her tear ducts ripped open by their Lhasa when she was small. I don't think the dog was considered anything remotely violent, but she woke him up by hugging or kissing on him and that is just what he did. She had to have surgery on both eyes to repair them. 

Again, please don't give me grief for this post, because I'm sure a dog of any breed will at some time be capable of something like this when startled awake. I could even see my last Malt doing this when he got older & grumpier, but I can't see Midis being capable of this.

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=548450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If an animal has teeth, it can and will bite. Lhasas are little guard dogs. They are very bright, neat dogs, but not the temperament that I would recommend for children. We have a great Lhasa breeder who already posted in this thread.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would concur on suggesting a Bichon for your family. My Bichon is 13 and has been a wonderful, healthy companion dog. Other than the differences in hair and size, she is very much like the maltese in temperment. However, she is a very sturdy little pooch. I would consider a Havanese also and might even check into a Coton........


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My daughter just sent me these pictures of my granddaughter Sarah playing with a friend's new Bichon puppy. Talk about a great combination! She never gets to hold Miss Lady!


[attachment=35410upsarah.jpg]

[attachment=35411:sarahpup.jpg]

[attachment=35412:sarahpuppy.jpg]


----------

